
Ask HN: How can I report a violation to YC's code of ethics? - Anonymotto
Staying vague since my last comment was flagged for some reason(?).<p>What&#x27;s the right channel to report a violation to YC&#x27;s code of ethics?<p>Thanks for the help!
======
greenyoda
You could try the contact form on YCombinator's web site:

[https://www.ycombinator.com/contact](https://www.ycombinator.com/contact)

There's also an email address on their "legal" page:

[https://www.ycombinator.com/legal](https://www.ycombinator.com/legal)

~~~
Anonymotto
Thanks a bunch

------
mtmail
There's a contact link in the footer for the forum and a
[https://www.ycombinator.com/contact/](https://www.ycombinator.com/contact/)
for the main website.

~~~
Anonymotto
Thanks! didn't see this somehow

------
rshnotsecure
What is this? I have been investigating the suspicious hosting company behind
this whole nonsense for a while. YCombinator's expansion into China as well as
its connections with Reddit have made me consider giving up, because now like
everybody, even the small European countries no one remembers when it comes to
cyber outside of Estonia, are investigating them. They will get the job done
:)

Please email me I can put you in contact tonight with the people you need to
be speaking to.

dan.ehrlich@12security.com

Considering Credit Karma and Wilson Sonini are now almost suing me, I like to
think I get results from what I've published.

Oh and so is Perkins Coie, but again, they won't file the civil suit for Wyze
even though a good amount of emails I have sent asking them.

Fun fact, the new video drone platform from DJI is called...Ryze.

FYI, I have begged CK to please sue me, and have weighed filing a lawsuit
myself, simply to enter legal discovery. It never happens though. I wonder
what they are avoiding?

I have told them over and over any lawsuit would be for $1 and I want no
money.

Maybe it is this?

[https://blog.12security.com/two-minutes-to-
midnight/](https://blog.12security.com/two-minutes-to-midnight/)

Tbh probably not they do a lot of bad stuff. Most likely they just infer I
know about whatever the "really bad thing" is.

~~~
rshnotsecure
To be clear, I would probably wait a few days. Daniel Grackle responded to the
very last comment I made some time ago. Reading and digesting now.

Off the cuff, it does seem strange that a new hosting provider hasn't been
looked for a while (things happen you always have to recheck), and I'm not
clear what happened to his startup skysheet.com (important because you want to
know how everyone is getting their money).

Other answers were solid though. Thank you Daniel and I will post a follow up
with reasonable questions if needed and drop it after that.

